# Draft type miniatures



## Mo mhuirnín (Jul 18, 2012)

As there are classes at Natioanls for draft types I assume there are breeders of this type?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well I'll assume you are talking about what I call stock type, if you are talking about something heavier I'm lost. I think they have a class called draft driving or draft team or something like that. I personally have a couple of stock types, one is a stallion that I cross with my refined "B" mares and get a nice driving type everytime with great hips and shoulders, but alas I'm not breeding any more because of the bad market and influx. I also have a little mare that looks like a pot bellied pig, yes really, but she has produced an AMHA Champion when crossed with my refined stallion. She has been shown, but not at Nationals, as she is more prefered at AMHA. I don't see why you couldn't show in the performance classes, such as showmanship, driving, etc. if qualified.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

At Nationals for the first time this year they are offering draft halter classes. You have to have the type for it and you must have them braided and have the traditional draft show halter. You also have to show them in a draft driving class. I'm so excited about this it will be interesting for sure. I'll be showing this guy in it, I consider him to be more stockier then my actual stock type mini.







I don't think a lot of people will start breeding for this type, I'm sure some will especially if they are really involved in the draft division and if they make this a rated class. As of right now the draft halter classes aren't rated but the draft driving is a Hall of Fame division.

Just for comparison I consider this guy to be my stock type mini. Light enough to still be able to show in the regular halter classes but not near as refined as what you see win in halter classes at Nationals.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 18, 2012)

JMS Is the draft driving single or team? What does a draft show halter look like (western like in showmanship?)


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.mydrafthorse.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=155

Most draft breeds show in white bridles or halters.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

Can be either. I'm putting my guy in team as I think he will do better cause in the single they don't ask them to work, he doesn't have an exact match for a team mate but still think its the best decision. No it's kind of like an open bridle only no bit and it must be white. I'm having one made as I have no clue if anyone makes these halters for minis. I know Ozark sells something similar to this but it has to be white and their's is black.






No arabian style show halters.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info and pictures, very interesting. Yes in the first picture that horse has a huge chest, and the second one is stocky like my one of my guys.


----------



## bullockcorner (Jul 18, 2012)

O.K - I have to get in on this. My husband shows draft (this is his 2nd year to show). They have had draft classes for many years, but this is the first year for a *halter* class for the drafts. They have single, double, tandem (one in front of the other), four hitch, and 6 hitch classes. Some local shows even offer unicorn draft (3 horses). You can go to the rule book and get all the details, but basically, it has to do with wearing a full harness, hames, and collar, and the type of cart (single), or wagon. Let's see if I can attach pics.








Here he is driving his team.




I just love this pic from the wagon.

And here (if it attaches) is his single cart that he will be driving at Nationals:


----------



## bullockcorner (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, they are to have mane and tail braided (he doesn't in these pics, but does when he shows). Ben is quite "stocky" and measures right at 36.5 - 37". Most of the drafts are class B's (don't have to be), because of the equipment and the type of wagon they have to pull. JMS, I did find somewhere to order a white mini draft halter. I think it's o.k. to post this (?): http://www.mydrafthorse.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=155

And, yes, they do have to show in a draft driving class to enter in the draft halter class. I'm glad of that or I think we'd have a *flood* of entries of people who would enter a stockier mini that doesn't compete well in the regular halter classes. (Not putting them down, I have a few like that too).


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw that when disneyhorse posted the link but I wasn't sure if they would allow it since it's a arabian style halter but I looked again and it says no cable halters. Oh well, I already have someone making me one but I will pass this on. Here's the class description in case anyone wants to know for the draft halter class. It's suppose to be in the premium but didn't get in there.

Entries in the Draft Halter class must also be entered in a draft driving class, single or multiple.

Mane and tail must be braided.

Feet should be clean and trimmed and if shod, properly fitted.

Mini drafts should be more stout and large bone type. Deep chest and strong shoulders. Good feet and straight legs.

Halter should be white or silver; no cable halters

Horses shown at the walk and trot, the same as other halter classes.


----------



## bullockcorner (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey again.



JMS, I'm not sure what you mean by "Arabian style" halter, but the one I ordered from that site is an exact replica of what they use on standard draft horses, only in mini size. I called Cathy at AMHR just to make sure, and she said that's fine. Whew!



I guess this year will be a learning experience for all of us in this class.



Also, wanted to mention to you....you're right - singles are not _supposed_ to be worked. But every show we've done, *including Nationals* last year, they worked the single hitch. That is to say - figure 8, swing both ways, and back. Just a little bragging here, but last show....Ben did *outstanding* in that!



He recieved (3) 2nds in single hitch, and then 2 Reserves and a 3rd in stakes class against all double hitches!! Really looking forward to Nationals. Hope he does well.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, I hadn't seen this! How exciting! My guy filled out and now is very stocky- I think he'd do marvelous in a draft class! And I HAVE a draft harness and Meadowbrook...

*sigh* Too bad I decided against doing Nationals this year. It would have been fun.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm talking about this one, it only listed mini size for this halter.






When I was looking at draft pics I saw they were normally in the one I pictured last time, haven't seen one in this but I imagine the minis would look better in this one since its resembles a show halter they are normally shown in. I was going to do the single but when it says in the rulebook they weren't worked and also I didn't have a cart with wooden wheels and it said also that prefer in single to have wooden wheels I went with the team class. Maybe next year I'll know more about it, this was all kind of last minute and I'm just borrowing stuff this year.


----------



## bullockcorner (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, JMS, I wish you the best of luck! (Well, maybe not TOO much luck



) Maybe we can get together at Nationals and chat! See you then!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 18, 2012)

JMS Miniatures said:


> I'm talking about this one, it only listed mini size for this halter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that considered a "mare" halter, though? I remember reading eons ago somewhere stallions/geldings had to have a full headstall. But that was drafts, I could be wrong on Minis.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, that's a mare halter. But I can't imagine the judges are going to be that picky.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

See learn something new lol. Another thing I was wondering is it says that manes and tails have to be braided but I read that the mare's tails are traditionally braided but not the manes so I was curious if it would be that way for the minis but perhaps not.

Good luck to you too bullock. It's going to be fun.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello -

Here in Ohio, there are a couple county's with open miniature horse shows that offer "draft stlye halter and driving" classes. They are VERY neat. The horses show in a draft halter (like the first white one posted), with feathers and are braided. My best friend does very well in this class and I have helped her in handing horses in this class and it is a LOT of fun. Here are some photos (posted with her permission). We've been doing this in Ohio for YEARS. Note the 100% Natural Feather..the classes are usually packed, there is a show coming up and I would be happy to take video of the class. I'm sure they would do it differently at Nationals. Most folks show in the "halter bridle" like pictured below. Usually a weanling size draft horse show halter will work for minis (that is what these are). These horses actually look like small draft horses, they are not just "heavier boned" show horses..they are STOCKY. The horses below are 30" tall and body clipped with feathers left on. When they are shown, you don't really stretch out the neck extreme, just ears forward pleasant expression. They walk/trot into the ring as you would in a usual halter class. They stand square or very very little out, you don't want them stretched.

Let me tell you - these "Draft Mini" style people are SERIOUS ...





















These guys in Draft Harness Team Hitch..


----------



## Minimor (Jul 18, 2012)

Leeana--I love that second picture (the first one doesn't show up for me)--that little guy really does look like a little draft horse!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

Very cool thanks for sharing. I like the 2nd pic too. I was thinking about ordering a weanling halter but was afraid they would still be too big.


----------



## rmhf08 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello, I am Leeana's friend Tracey. I am the owner of the horses pictured. Yes we have been offering the "draft style" classes for some time. We follow the Draft breed specs. Such as mares are not required to be braided for halter classes. But are required to be braided for harness. Stallions may wear a bitted halter. Tradionally they use a white halter with brow band and throat latch and chain under the chin. Some are white leather and some are white bio or beta. I habe seen a handful of the brow halters of the same style. Personally I find that the best minis for this type of class are your older breeding style minis. Not just slightly over weight avg. minis. In my search for my own team I have found the Bond bred and Stouts bred and Soats bred horses have the best look for this style. Not saying that others wouldnt work but these seem to have the best body style. We dont over stretch like the Arab and Morgan styles do. And the head and neck are alert and ready for a demand look. But not reaching out as to show off a beautiful long neck. A few of the county fairs are really getting in to this style. The require a collar and hame style harness for driving and hitch classes. For now they are allowing any collar and hame, wether it be a buggie style, heavey draft style or a carriage style. I have been told that eventually only a heavy draft style will be allowd in the future. Due to the expence of the heavy draft harness they are letting the other styles show until the population gets bigger. Then possibly the other harness types will be devided. There are a few differences in the heavy draft from the others mentioned. One being the hames extend above the collars with balls on top. Where the carriage and buggy styles are flush with the to of the collar. Also the draft collars tend to be alittle more padded, ment for heavier work load. Also the breaching is usually a two or three strap style with a quarter strap. There are many types of harness that use collars rather then breast straps. I would love to offer any answers I can to anyone in need of info. I have been working with alot of local draft horse farms that compete and we are still fine tuning this style of showing. Thanks to Leeana for posting the pics of my boys!


----------



## rmhf08 (Jul 18, 2012)

By the way sorry for the typos. My thinking moves faster then my fingers...lol


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Leeana! I'm a big draft horse fan


----------



## rmhf08 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh and I wanted to add. If you show in the draft type class you dont have to drive in draft driving "unless"you chose to drive or hitch. Meaning, you have to show that animal in one style. But just because you show in halter doesnt mean you have to drive that animal. Just wanted to clearify that I may have read it wrong in an earlier post. It kinda sounded like if you show draft halter that, thst animal had to be driven too. Or was that it had to be driven in draft if you chose to drive?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

For Nationals in order to show in the draft halter it's required to show in a draft harness class.


----------



## rmhf08 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So I gather they wont have a JR. draft type class? Just curious.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

Its just divided by sexes.

Gelding Draft Halter, 38" and Under

Mare Draft Halter, 38" and Under

Stallion Draft Halter, 38" and under


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jul 18, 2012)

oh how neat! this would be my style  love it! too bad my little guy is way too refined for this


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 18, 2012)

JMS Miniatures said:


> For Nationals in order to show in the draft halter it's required to show in a draft harness class.


Thats kinda not fair to the horse owner. I only show halter classes and not driving, some of them wagons and harnesses are very expensive PLUS I dont drive but only for fun. So thats kinda a turn off... I think it should be as a your choice to drive or not thing...


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> Thats kinda not fair to the horse owner. I only show halter classes and not driving, some of them wagons and harnesses are very expensive PLUS I dont drive but only for fun. So thats kinda a turn off... I think it should be as a your choice to drive or not thing...


I agree with you in a way. Especially since it's a new class and it's non-rated I think it should be open to everybody. But I think if they want to make it a rated class I can see their reasoning for making them show in a draft driving class. I hope this class is successful but really limits its chances when its short notice to get the gear together. I'm lucky and able to borrow pretty much everything including my horse's team mate, the only thing I bought is the braiding material.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jul 18, 2012)

oh i really hope it picks up more! I love the draft type horses. I fear if only refined/arabian type horses are winning (which I think are beautiful), that we will loose this type completely. some draft horses have gorgeous confirmation, but just dont seem to do well in regular halter classes.


----------



## littlebigspots (Jul 18, 2012)

I am very excited to see how this turns out. Lets us know how it goes at Nationals as soon as you can and Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Clydesdale ponies?

http://www.windermerefarmspercherons.com/clydeponies.html

They've been crossing Clyde's with hackney ponies to retain desired quality. So people are interested in teeny true-to-type drafts. This is what I think of when I think draft though, not just coarse minis. But someone may find this interesting.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 19, 2012)

disneyhorse said:


> Has anyone seen the Clydesdale ponies?
> 
> http://www.windermer...lydeponies.html
> 
> They've been crossing Clyde's with hackney ponies to retain desired quality. So people are interested in teeny true-to-type drafts. This is what I think of when I think draft though, not just coarse minis. But someone may find this interesting.


Those ponies are INCREDIBLE!!! I want one!!!

Can you see getting those down to 38" and under? That would be so cool!


----------



## Mo mhuirnín (Jul 19, 2012)

Wonderful feedback.

I do see why the miniature horse world has gone to a very Araby type-they are beautiful-However they are not miniature arabians they are miniature horses. I believe in diversity and # one health and disposition-it would seem from some of the research I have been doing that there are some issues that are coming with this delicate little horses.

Dont get me wrong they are exquisite and many are healthy and have great minds.

I would like to breed for a different type more like a mini gypsy-Melanie Block a Gyspy breeder is working towards this however they will not be eligable for registration in the AMHR or AMHA.

http://minigypsy.wordpress.com/miniature-gypsy-horse-association/

I am in the process now of looking for a miniture colt of this type to cross on my heavier boned mares.

This picture is of an imported shetland from Whippoorwill Farms in Virgina. This is the type I am looking for with a great mind.

Am I dreaming or is there one out there. Also I am from Canada.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 19, 2012)

My husband had a miniature draft team he retired a couple years ago. He is still going to drive draft hitch; but we have been trying to get a couple clarifications on the new rulebook for draft driving. We contact the registry (email) about these questions a month ago and no answer. One: does the wagon have to be a TRUE parade type draft style hitch wagon? Those things are $$$$ even for miniatures- at least $5,000 new and the cheapest we've come across used was $3,000. We don't have that budget. 2). Does the wagon have to be a true 5th wheel or can it be 3/4 or such? and 3) do the hames have to have the balls on top? Our that he used for years, don't have balls, just little "caps"? Anyone? Lewella?


----------



## Lori W (Jul 19, 2012)

My brother-in-law has a wonderful pair of draft style minis. These girls are well put together - one even won an open halter class at a county fair (under, ahem, a draft horse judge) against some nice competition.

Here's a picture of them at a parade, driven by a teenager (my brother-in-law is right beside her, just in case). These girls are great!


----------



## Shari (Jul 19, 2012)

OM Goosh... I just Love these Draft Mini's!!







Leeana said:


> Hello -
> 
> actually look like small draft horses, they are not just "heavier boned" show horses..they are STOCKY. The horses below are 30" tall and body clipped with feathers left on. When they are shown, you don't really stretch out the neck extreme, just ears forward pleasant expression. They walk/trot into the ring as you would in a usual halter class. They stand square or very very little out, you don't want them stretched.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shari (Jul 19, 2012)

These are just smaller "Hitch" horses. Not what I consider a working Draft.



disneyhorse said:


> Has anyone seen the Clydesdale ponies?
> 
> http://www.windermer...lydeponies.html
> 
> They've been crossing Clyde's with hackney ponies to retain desired quality. So people are interested in teeny true-to-type drafts. This is what I think of when I think draft though, not just coarse minis. But someone may find this interesting.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 19, 2012)

The Gypsy breeders in the UK, have been crossbreeding Gypsy Cobs to Shetlands and Minis, for at least the last ten years that I know. However, the vast majority of Gypsy fanciers in the US, do _not_ agree with the crossing of smaller Gyspies, with all and sundry types of ponies, as some are and have been doing here now, for several years.

I tend to think, we already have enough crossbreds (probably more than enough) and a horse or pony of a size to suit everyone's taste.

Lizzie


----------



## mini horse mania (Jul 19, 2012)

Woweee...and i thought i was the only one who had thick stocky minis comparing to everyone elses refined ones.!!! ive always had chunky built minis..i thought some of mine were just wierd and old type pony style ones..i had no idea there was a draft mini...some of my mini mares are built huge and dont have that neck sought for in the ring...this is a good thing


----------



## Lewella (Jul 20, 2012)

Performancemini said:


> My husband had a miniature draft team he retired a couple years ago. He is still going to drive draft hitch; but we have been trying to get a couple clarifications on the new rulebook for draft driving. We contact the registry (email) about these questions a month ago and no answer. One: does the wagon have to be a TRUE parade type draft style hitch wagon? Those things are $$$$ even for miniatures- at least $5,000 new and the cheapest we've come across used was $3,000. We don't have that budget. 2). Does the wagon have to be a true 5th wheel or can it be 3/4 or such? and 3) do the hames have to have the balls on top? Our that he used for years, don't have balls, just little "caps"? Anyone? Lewella?


Are the hames full draft hames? I've seen some big horse draft show hames with decorative tops as opposed to balls - is that what yours are? I would think that hames that extend above the height of the collar in draft style should be appropriate (interestingly the hames pictured in the rule book are not draft show type hames but are draft farm type hames).

The rule is that preferrence will be given to the 5th wheel vehicle, what that means is that all things considered and all things equal the judge should choose the entry with the 5th wheel over the one without - of course we all know the chances of all things being equal between two entires is unlikely. The current rule book has photos of two examples of vehicles, one more elaborate and one more simple in design. If I remember correctly from when the rules were presented to the board the draft committee wanted freight type wagons, not buckboards, not covered wagons, etc.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's mine. His mama is too.


----------



## sassy1 (Jul 23, 2012)

This type?


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 30, 2012)

Leeana said:


> Let me tell you - these "Draft Mini" style people are SERIOUS ...


WOW!!!! Now, that is a miniature Draft Horse. I am a HUGE draft fan. I LOVE that look. I wish mine had that much feather on their feet. Amazing.

Great looking horses.


----------



## rmhf08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Knottymare! I am pround of my little guys. If anyone knows of any like him forsale, marked similar to him between 30 & 32 inches. I am looking to add two more to my hitch.


----------



## hrselvr728 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh man, I just found this thread. I'm really excited to hear about this!! Back in 2008, I showed my mini one summer and having a draft horse background, dressed him up at one of the local shows in a typical "Belgian" style show harness (although no braiding). In fact, I ordered it from the links posted here previously, and had to send it back to make sure it was the traditional style (gelding/stallion) and not the mare style. It looks a bit big on my horse, but boy was I excited to get one. We got some weird looks at the show back then.
















I always thought he looked good in white.

I hope the Draft classes went well at Nationals.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 6, 2013)

Gorgeous.. i just love the stocky types and a mini gypsy is my dream..


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 6, 2013)

hrselvr728 said:


> I hope the Draft classes went well at Nationals.


Overall the quality was good and I thought IMO for short notice and the requirements that you had to drive in a draft class I thought it was a good turn out. There were 8 geldings, 4 mares, and 2 stallions, they divided them up by sex and not by height. I also felt that for the most part the judges judged it right. All 3 National Champions were gorgeous. IMO I would love to see a Grand and Reserve Grand Champion Draft Halter horses and have the first 2 winners come back in and compete from each sex and just have one big championship class.

I enjoyed it, I enjoyed getting to show my boy in halter cause IMO he is not that bad looking, he just doesn't fit the type they like in a halter class. So I am planning to go in it next year and I know several others are looking forward to next year as well. So not only is this class growing but you will see greater interest in draft driving as well. I think if the committee carefully thinks this class thru, make it become a rated class I really think you will see a lot of interest.


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jan 6, 2013)

JMS`~ I love your draft style miniature horse he is so cute


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 6, 2013)

JMS... Your above photos are wonderful!!! I'd love to see someone make scaled down mane flowers... So you could fit the traditional "seven for a halter horse, five with a collar on" thing...


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks disneyhorse. They were selling some that were scaled down at Nationals but I already had these but will probably look into it. Also another problem I had is most drafts don't have such long bridle paths and his was already too long to grow back for Nationals but hopefully it will look better for next year.


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 8, 2013)

Just found this thread! I broke a four for a friend and this was their first outing at a show..I did not roll the manes or braid the tails as I was more worried about getting them in and out in one piece lol. Had a friend very experienced at driving a 4 up drive them. FUN fun


----------

